# Elephant Soap



## CaraBou (Nov 1, 2013)

*Elephant Soap - Updated with Pics P. 6*

I have a friend who will be "walking for elephants" in February to raise awareness and money for a sanctuary in Africa.  She will be holding a fundraising event before she goes over there, and I want to contribute a nice batch of soap that can be raffled or sold with proceeds to the cause.  I am a biologist so it is obvious to me that this soap should somehow mimic these beautiful beasts, even if abstractly.  Things coming to mind are: Gray, Wrinkly Skin (marble or texture?), Ears, Trunks, Tusks, Tracks (round bars).  But nothing is really solidifying!

I don't have much experience with swirling or color techniques so it probably needs to fairly simple.  I do have activated charcoal and TD so can make shades of gray.  In fact I did already make a solid gray soap, but it's quite underwhelming.  Maybe a two-toned gray/ivory rustic hot process bar with black pencil line?  

What comes to your mind?  Give me your ideas and pictures please!  The elephants need our help!


----------



## Tienne (Nov 1, 2013)

Oh! What a fabulous idea! Elephant soap! 

I have a couple of ideas! Dead Sea Mud soap (when gelled) gives what I think is a really nice steely greyish colour. You could add some of that for colouring and spike it with a bit of TD or charcoal if you want to tweak the colour. I recently made a batch of DSM soap and it had a tendency to ash and made the top look really nice and silvery, so if, instead of doing a whirly swirl on top, if you did straight squiggles with a skewer, you could get it to look like elephant skin. I'll put some pics in at the bottom so you can see what I mean. (I can't figure out how to put attached pictures into the middle of a post, so they are attached and will show up last,)

You could cut long triangle slithers from a log of white soap to look like tusks and embed them from above. Kind of like this but just with two tusks and put them in from above, sticking point down into the soap. I would probably look best if it was made in a tall mold;







http://sironasprings.files.wordpress.com/2013/08/262239_178102155585692_8208587_n.jpg

Or you could make some round white tubular embeds in a paper towel tube, cut them in half lengthwise and lay three of them running lengthwise through at the bottom of the mold, in the full width of the mold, before pouring your grey batter over, so the whole soap would look like a giant elephant's foot.

Oh! You could also make six smaller halved tubes and put them in two groups of three at either corner of the soap at the bottom to represent the 2 feet  (The three halved tubes side by side would be the three toenails) and then stick two tusks in from above and do a wrinkly skin on top!

I hope I could give you some ideas.


----------



## Tienne (Nov 1, 2013)

I was just thinking.. if you made TWO soaps, one with feet and one with tusks as a set or a mini-series, maybe people would be tempted to buy TWO soaps so as not to split up a matching pair sort of thing, and you could maybe raise even more money!


----------



## dixiedragon (Nov 1, 2013)

Maybe check out the local craft stores and see if you can find some elephant stamps?

What kind of mold do you have? If you have a log mold (horizontal, not vertical) maybe try to do a scene. For example, do the bottom layer in green, then do grey blob in the middle. Surround the grey blob with white soap, then top it off with blue or yellow for the sky. It's Elephant on the Savannah soap. You can actually do really cool things with a log mold if you sort of reorient your mind's eye.

You could also get something like this: http://www.bulkapothecary.com/soap-...veled-12-rectangle-tray-soap-mold-12-99-each/
and then draw an elephant in each square before pouring in the rest of the soap.


----------



## Tienne (Nov 1, 2013)

Me again.   (Sorry about that.)

Another thought I had was, that if you _did_ incorporate Dead Sea Mud into the soap, you could run with that and use it as a sales pitch of sorts. Mud is after all elephant-related in a way. You could have picture of an elephant mud-bathing and say something like that "Elephants have known for Millennia about the skin-loving properties of mud and now you too can experience it's soothing and beneficial properties." ... Or something... Blah blah blah.

I'll shut up now.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Nov 1, 2013)

Oh!  Idea!  Do you have freezer paper?  cut a square/rectangle that will fit the top of your soap, crumple it up for crinkly texture, and press onto the top (the plastic side against the soap!) and allow it to harden, then when it's hard enough you can peel it off and have your wrinkly top.  I mean if bubble wrap can be used to make a honey comb texture, why wouldn't this work?:wink:


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 1, 2013)

Tiene, those are fabulous ideas and fabulous pics!  I knew I was in the right place asking the right question.  I love it all -- the mud, toenails, the direct skin connection  -- and all the rest!  Please don't shut up, this is exactly what I wanted!  I know through all of these ideas I will come up with something that allows me to work within my capabilities while stretching me where I never thought I could go!  Thanks so much, and please do keep it coming!


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 1, 2013)

Lizflowers42, great minds think alike.  I actually did do something like that with shavings and the soap ball when I cut the plain gray soap.  I basically enveloped it in an oversized piece of saran wrap and flattened it all like a pancake so that there was lots of crinkly contact.  The soap was pretty soft so that actually worked okay. But it didn't look even a fraction as good as the skin pic Tiene left.  I also didn't do it at the scale I would need to.   I will rethink this concept in combination with some of the other great ideas here!


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 1, 2013)

Dixiedragon, I can envision the savannah scene and totally love the idea! It would probably be like child"s art coming from me... oh wait... have you heard of the zoo elephants that paint with a paintbrush in their trunks?  It might look kind of like those, and make people more forgiving of my rudimentary talents!


----------



## Tienne (Nov 1, 2013)

Fantastic! I'm thrilled I could help inspire you! I can hear your creative juices bubbling from here! LOL That's what it's aaall about. 

Okay, what else can I think of? The tusks and toenails would probably look better if they were ivory coloured (duh, of course), instead of white and if you cut those triangle slithers when the log was still soft, you could curve them ever so slightly to give them more of that authentic curved tusky look. If they are too straight, they might come out looking more like dracula fangs. That wouldn't do. LOL

That's all I can think of! ... For now. 

Now go forth and soap where thou hath never soaped before!! *All the while raising my stick blender victoriously into the air*


----------



## Lindy (Nov 1, 2013)

I truly would get an elephant stamp made....


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 2, 2013)

Lindy said:


> I truly would get an elephant stamp made....



Lindy, I have never looked in to this. Any place you'd recommend that makes them? Dixiedragon was first thinking stamps, too.  I suspect it could be perfect in its simplicity, especially given that I am a little artistically challenged!  I could probably find a tasteful design on the internet, hopefully w/o getting in too much trouble for copying somebody's masterpiece.


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 2, 2013)

Tienne said:


> The tusks and toenails would probably look better if they were ivory coloured (duh, of course), instead of white and if you cut those triangle slithers when the log was still soft, you could curve them ever so slightly to give them more of that authentic curved tusky look. If they are too straight, they might come out looking more like dracula fangs. That wouldn't do. LOL



I would like to try imbeds; the ones in your photo look so cool.  Is that your soap?  I have a feeling I would probably carve fangs, but hey, if I did, just think what a terrific bar I'd have a year from now on next Halloween!


----------



## Tienne (Nov 2, 2013)

If you rounded off the points on the triangles before embedding and made sure the base of the triangles/tusks were somewhat broader than the embeds in the photo, that would probably help avoid the fang look. 

The Dead Sea Mud soap pic is one of mine, but the beautiful pink and grey soap with the embeds is one I saw on http://sironasprings.wordpress.com/  There are some absolutely stunning soaps on that blog and I get a lot of inspiration from there. 

Check out this one. This is next on my to-do list, I think it looks fantastic;

http://sironasprings.wordpress.com/2013/09/15/embedding-soap-a-great-way-to-reboot-a-batch-of-soap/

*Sighing* ... So many soaps, so little time.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Nov 2, 2013)

Tienne said:


> *Sighing* ... So many soaps, so little time.



Nonsense, you have a full life of soaping ahead of you


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 2, 2013)

Tienne said:


> If you rounded off the points on the triangles before embedding and made sure the base of the triangles/tusks were somewhat broader than the embeds in the photo, that would probably help avoid the fang look.



That makes sense.  I have a small walrus tusk that I can use as a model.  Nothing like nature (and a few good suds buds) to show the way.


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 2, 2013)

Tienne said:


> Check out this one. This is next on my to-do list, I think it looks fantastic;
> 
> http://sironasprings.wordpress.com/2013/09/15/embedding-soap-a-great-way-to-reboot-a-batch-of-soap/



Those look fantastic and super easy! I definitely have to try that one!


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 2, 2013)

Tienne said:


> *Sighing* ... So many soaps, so little time.





lizflowers42 said:


> Nonsense, you have a full life of soaping ahead of you



Good point lizflowers.  I can't wait until retirement!  But I think I'll need a bigger soap closet :mrgreen:


----------



## Lindy (Nov 2, 2013)

I strongly recommend Dave Neat @ LaserCutz http://lasercutz.co.uk/, his work is exceptional, as is his pricing, speed of processing your order and customer service....


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 2, 2013)

Lindy said:


> I strongly recommend Dave Neat @ LaserCutz http://lasercutz.co.uk/, his work is exceptional, as is his pricing, speed of processing your order and customer service....



Awesome, thank you Lindy, I'll check it out.


----------



## newbie (Nov 2, 2013)

In my world of completely unfinished projects and ideas, I once thought if I ever sold soap, I would try to get the Elephant Sanctuary to buy some from me that they in turn could sell to raise money. I even drew up what I would use for my stamp, which was based on a sculpture I had seen of an elephant. Of course, I still don't sell and probably never will, but perhaps you could use the drawing for the stamp and then my "project" would actually have had some use, that is if you like it and would like to. I have used David from Lazercuts as well and he is wonderful!

Please use the drawing if you would like.


----------



## Lindy (Nov 2, 2013)

_*That*_ is a wonderful drawing for a stamp....


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Nov 2, 2013)

The only thing i could think of is to use an elephant shaped mold. How to make one is the question. If you could somehow order liquid silicone, and pour it around one or more elephants that you have already made with something like sculpting clay. Or you could do like we do when sculpting, form a 3-d elephant, then pour plaster strategically over so that when you unmold it, it wont get stuck on the "Negative" areas and break your elephant. then, re-assemble the plaster mold, grease/line it and pour away! if you line it with saran wrap, maybe it will give that wrinkled skin look. In theory this idea would work. I have never done anything like it though! Or better yet, look for elephant molds that candle makers use, and use it. That would be easier, duh! sometimes i dont think......


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 2, 2013)

newbie said:


> In my world of completely unfinished projects and ideas, I once thought if I ever sold soap, I would try to get the Elephant Sanctuary to buy some from me that they in turn could sell to raise money. I even drew up what I would use for my stamp, which was based on a sculpture I had seen of an elephant. Of course, I still don't sell and probably never will, but perhaps you could use the drawing for the stamp and then my "project" would actually have had some use, that is if you like it and would like to. I have used David from Lazercuts as well and he is wonderful!
> 
> Please use the drawing if you would like.



NEWBIE!!!  I LOVE THIS!!!!!  You are awesome and so is your drawing!!!!  I am smiling so big right now! I didn't know there would be anyone out there who would have such a personal connection to a similar cause.  

I have never actually used a soap stamp so I'll have to figure this out.  Do you just stamp the tops of freshly unmolded soft soap, one bar at a time?  Of do you need to have multiple stamps and pour over them? It seems like such a silly question.    But I better get it figured out because the clock is ticking; my friend heads to Africa in February and her fundraiser will be some time before then.


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 2, 2013)

My Mountain Soaps, Great ideas, thanks for sharing.  I wondered about making a mold too.  In fact I've looked at the hobby shops in town to see if I find a kit, but to no avail.  I have seen some elephant molds on line that I could order but I'd have to get a bunch and that doesn't really appeal to me.  That's when the footprint came to me, since that would start with a round mold (which I don't have either, but could go buy pvc or pringles, right?)


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 2, 2013)

My FIL is a tool and dye guy and owns a machine shop.  I wonder if he could make me a stamp or if the equipment is way too different.


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Nov 3, 2013)

if doing a circle mold like for a foot print you say, you could experiment with a pie plate, fill it with moist sand or brown sugar even, and compress it really really hard. carve out your image, line it with saran wrap, and pour away. I have heard of other people doing similar things. That technique is also great to use for stepping stone, using concrete of course. I would use something larger than a pie pan for stepping stones though


----------



## newbie (Nov 3, 2013)

CaraBou, do you know, I haven't been on the forum for over a month. I just popped on today and saw the headline of your post and then- poof! There it was!! I donate to the Elephant Sanctuary in Tennessee and the elephant from the Madison Zoo, Winkie, whom I had seen a number of times, was accepted there and now lives there. SHe hasn't gotten the best press and is one of their more troubled girls but she is in a good place and getting better. I was quite surprised to see your desire to make a soap for an elephant cause because I previously had dreamed of doing a soap for each elephant there and then seeing if they could sell them. However, I'm not going to be a seller. I'm not a business person, so now, maybe I can feel a little gratified through you.

To stamp soaps, you do have to do them one at a time, but you can do them in a short amount of time. I usually wait a few days after cutting so they are a little harder, then position the stamp and pound it lightly with a hammer if I can find it, or the back of my small cast iron frying pan if I can't. You may want  to practice on your end piece or least important bar first to see how hard to tap and how many times, to get the stamp fully in the soap but not so indented that you're squashing it. It doesn't take long to figure it out. THen you stamp away and it takes little time to do quite a few. 

THe stamps are made of resin that isn't affected by the pH of soap and they are set to go to a certain depth. It comes on a wooden handle so is reusable for a long time. THat way, you can make a loaf, cut numerous bars and stamp the ones you want and you don't have to make each soap individually necessarily. 

I truly would be so pleased for you to use the drawing, if you'd like. I can't even tell you how much I would love it.


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 3, 2013)

That's an interesting idea, MS.  I love the creativity on this forum!


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 3, 2013)

newbie said:


> CaraBou, do you know, I haven't been on the forum for over a month. I just popped on today and saw the headline of your post and then- poof! There it was!! I donate to the Elephant Sanctuary in Tennessee and the elephant from the Madison Zoo, Winkie, whom I had seen a number of times, was accepted there and now lives there. SHe hasn't gotten the best press and is one of their more troubled girls but she is in a good place and getting better. I was quite surprised to see your desire to make a soap for an elephant cause because I previously had dreamed of doing a soap for each elephant there and then seeing if they could sell them. However, I'm not going to be a seller. I'm not a business person, so now, maybe I can feel a little gratified through you.
> 
> I truly would be so pleased for you to use the drawing, if you'd like. I can't even tell you how much I would love it.



Newbie, 

I'm so sorry, I missed this post last night and didn't discover it until now.  I think this is so cool, a perfect project that we can work on together.  It will be our soap, and when the project is done I will send the stamp to you.  Or if it's not too expensive, I'll order two, one for each of us to keep.  I adore the drawing!  Together we can work on the recipe and the colorants, fragrance and technique.  It may be me that actually makes the soap, but there is no way I could consider this my own.  I'll be in touch again through PM; maybe we can switch to email from there.  Thank you so much, you are so generous and talented!


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 3, 2013)

By the way, I don't sell soap either and I don't intend to sell this either. I did use that word further above but I didn't mean it that way and shouldn't have said it that way.  My intention is for people to pay for it, but as a donation straight to my friend and her cause. So whether that will be silent auction or a suggested donation amount, I'm not sure; it will depend on how she sets up her fundraiser.

Also, people posted so many great ideas here, I may have to do several small batches so I can try them all!  Provided I'm talented enough to pull them off, that is!


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Nov 3, 2013)

you'll do just fine!


----------



## ourwolfden (Nov 3, 2013)

I can't wait to see the results!


----------



## newbie (Nov 3, 2013)

Heck, I would be completely into working on a soap together. We can drum up some ideas together and compare notes. Surely we can come up with something really cool!!!


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 3, 2013)

I found your Sunset Savanna soap, newbie. It's incredible!  Hey everyone, it's at 
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=35791

It fits right in with what Dixiedragon described. An elephant (or herd of elephants?) might be doable since it is not as delicate as a giraffe.  Maybe a trunk could even be hanger-swirled in.  That would all be way above my skill level,  but it is truly inspiring.  I do hope one day I could create something so beautiful!  Looking forward to your mentorship, newbie, thanks so much for your help and interest.


----------



## dixiedragon (Nov 4, 2013)

newbie, that drawing is fabulous, and your giraffe sunset soap is gorgeous!

Okay, am I the only person who wants to do an elephant soap swap now?


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Nov 4, 2013)

i was thinking last night how Carabou could do a soap design along the same principles of what newbie did. I pictured it to be an elephant walking towards you, with the sunset colors like what newbie did. But i think i better learn to use color before i attempt something like that!!!


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 5, 2013)

dixiedragon said:


> newbie, that drawing is fabulous, and your giraffe sunset soap is gorgeous!
> 
> Okay, am I the only person who wants to do an elephant soap swap now?





My Mountain Soaps said:


> i was thinking last night how Carabou could do a soap design along the same principles of what newbie did. I pictured it to be an elephant walking towards you, with the sunset colors like what newbie did. But i think i better learn to use color before i attempt something like that!!!



Yes, it is definitely inspiring.  I would love to do something that beautiful and trade for more cool elephants! But I'm with you MMS, I better practice a little before I jump into something like that -- or my friend won't get any donations!

Speaking of my friend, she's in town and we're meeting for dinner tomorrow.  I'll tell her then about the great ideas I got here and show her newbie's stamp design.  She has never seen my soaps so this all might kind of surprise her.  (We just met this summer and she lives several hours away).  Hopefully she knows by now when she'll hold her fundraiser, and how many people might attend.  Then I can plan my own strategy, including ordering the stamp. But I want to make sure she's not an artist with her own drawing to use!


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Nov 5, 2013)

Carabou, i just ordered a stamp yesterday, and i thought about your project this morning, and thought i had to tell you. What it is a blank stamp. It comes with how to instructions, carving tools, and all necessary tools to carve out your own stamp. I thought you might be interested in that for labels and such. let me know if you are interested. It is the HR lady at my husbands job that sells these on the side.


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 6, 2013)

Wow, really?  You mention for labels -- but would it work for soap too?  It might be more convenient /cheaper than ordering from the UK.  I met with my friend tonight and told her about this thread & showed her some of the photos.  She was pretty psyched!  Also very humbled that people she doesn't know have come forward to help with her endeavor.  

She and her sister made up some tibetan prayer flags with an elephant on them (for fundraising), and we talked about maybe using that same elephant, or newbie's elephant, or another design she has on some earrings. They're all such clean designs, and any would look really nice.   Looks like we have lots of time -- probably until March. Whew, that takes the pressure off over the holidays!

Anyway, yes, I would like to know more about the stamp. Dang, I feel like I know you and that we should just talk on the phone!


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Nov 6, 2013)

Ha ha, I know! I tell my hubby about all our chats about alaska and dog sledding  Anyway, i havent seen the stamp yet, but if it is like any other stamp, i would imagine that the rubber is solid enough to use on soap, i am not sure about all the sizes that she has available. But maybe it would work if your bars were still relatively soft? I will have to get her contact information and share it with you.


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Nov 7, 2013)

Carabou, here is the contact info for the lady i was telling you about. Her name is Susan, feel free to contact her anytime. I think she can send you a catalog and then go from there. The stamp i told you about wound up being 20$.


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 8, 2013)

My Mountain Soaps said:


> Carabou, here is the contact info for the lady i was telling you about.



Thank you... But I don't see the info. Will you try again?


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Nov 8, 2013)

CaraBou said:


> Thank you... But I don't see the info. Will you try again?



good grief, i think i forgot to put it in!!!!
email: [email protected]
website: needstamps.stampinup.net

Her name is Susan Reeves


----------



## neeners (Nov 8, 2013)

What a great idea for a fantastic cause!!!  I can't wait to see your elephant soap results!




Tienne said:


> Now go forth and soap where thou hath never soaped before!! *All the while raising my stick blender victoriously into the air*


 
Tienne, this is THE funniest thing I've read in a LONG TIME.  I think I burst out laughing when I read it!  and still giggle every time I re-read it!  :lolno:


----------



## Tienne (Nov 8, 2013)

I was watching Braveheart.


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Nov 13, 2013)

Carabou, here is the stamp i just bought. you can carve it into anything.
http://www.stampinup.com/ECWeb/ProductDetails.aspx?productID=133402
 hopefully the link works! if not, copy and paste. now to draw my stamp!!!!


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks!  Let me know how it works with your soap.  Post pics please!


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Nov 15, 2013)

Here it is, it is approx 2.5" diameter. The words were time consuming, and not perfect, but hey that is me! then at the end of the road in the mountain there is supposed to be a star, but it didnt turn out very well. Its not a very impressive mountain, BUT it is the mountain where i grew up. So this stamp has more sentimental value than that "Ooh, Aah" look. And even though we only own a very small piece of this mountain, to me, it is MY mountain.


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 16, 2013)

It is very cool and very unique. Now stamp a soap and post that!


----------



## elmtree (Nov 16, 2013)

Tienne said:


> Me again.   (Sorry about that.)
> 
> Another thought I had was, that if you _did_ incorporate Dead Sea Mud into the soap, you could run with that and use it as a sales pitch of sorts. Mud is after all elephant-related in a way. You could have picture of an elephant mud-bathing and say something like that "Elephants have known for Millennia about the skin-loving properties of mud and now you too can experience it's soothing and beneficial properties." ... Or something... Blah blah blah.
> 
> I'll shut up now.



I'm just reading this whole post now and you have some really fantastic ideas! WOW!! How sweet if you to share.


----------



## Tienne (Nov 16, 2013)

Aww, thank you so much, Elmtree! That was so nice of you to say, but it was  nothing, really. Just a few ideas. I admire so much what CaraBou and  her friend are doing and it's for such a good cause. They are the ones  who deserve all the praise. They're doing all the work! All I did was  chuck out a few ideas. 

As a side note, CaraBou and her friend's project inspired me think  about what I could possibly do, to do something more tangible to help  make the world a better place and this is what I came up with;  I was at  my neighbour's birthday party the other day and her great aunt, who's  95 was there. I knew she would be there and I had brought her some  homemade soap and she almost cried with gratitude when I gave it to her  and she exclaimed "Oh, how wonderful! Soap just like in the old days!"  It was very touching how happy it made her. That got me thinking.  There's a retirement home up in town and I was thinking that maybe the  elderly there would love some old-fashioned homemade soap too. Light  bulb moment! Yay,  now I had a project, too! ! I'm making some soap to donate to them. The Lavender is  all ready and a Milk soap is in the works. I can't wait to give it  to them. It feels good to do for others, so thank you Elmtree for your  sweet comment and thank you CaraBou for reminding me to do more.


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 16, 2013)

Tienne said:


> I was at  my neighbour's birthday party... her great aunt, who's  95 was there. ...I had brought her some  homemade soap ...and she exclaimed "Oh, how wonderful! Soap just like in the old days!" ... That got me thinking.  There's a retirement home up in town and I was thinking that maybe the  elderly there would love some old-fashioned homemade soap too. Light  bulb moment!



Another fantastic idea! By far the best one I've heard all day. I might have to engage it myself!


----------



## elmtree (Nov 18, 2013)

Tienne said:


> Aww, thank you so much, Elmtree! That was so nice of you to say, but it was  nothing, really. Just a few ideas. I admire so much what CaraBou and  her friend are doing and it's for such a good cause. They are the ones  who deserve all the praise. They're doing all the work! All I did was  chuck out a few ideas.
> 
> As a side note, CaraBou and her friend's project inspired me think  about what I could possibly do, to do something more tangible to help  make the world a better place and this is what I came up with;  I was at  my neighbour's birthday party the other day and her great aunt, who's  95 was there. I knew she would be there and I had brought her some  homemade soap and she almost cried with gratitude when I gave it to her  and she exclaimed "Oh, how wonderful! Soap just like in the old days!"  It was very touching how happy it made her. That got me thinking.  There's a retirement home up in town and I was thinking that maybe the  elderly there would love some old-fashioned homemade soap too. Light  bulb moment! Yay,  now I had a project, too! ! I'm making some soap to donate to them. The Lavender is  all ready and a Milk soap is in the works. I can't wait to give it  to them. It feels good to do for others, so thank you Elmtree for your  sweet comment and thank you CaraBou for reminding me to do more.



What a wonderful idea!! My mom is a cook at a nursing home. You just have me a great idea for Christmas. Your ideas are an inspiration! And carabou, how wonderful of you and your friend to support the elephant. I know you will do great!


----------



## CaraBou (Feb 20, 2014)

*Trampled By Elephants*

Okay... It's mid February now and my friend just finished walking her 100 miles in Kenya to raise funds and awareness to stop elephant poaching.  I am so proud of her!  She has raised over $4000 online using CrowdRise!  But she hasn't yet held her gala in Alaska, planned for late March or April.  All this time I've been dreaming of elephant soap, something special to donate to the cause.  My head and soaps have been in the clouds.  But finally, I think I can finally say, I've been trampled by elephants!  Not perfect, but my first ever pencil lines and graphic art soap.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Feb 20, 2014)

Not perfect?  Are you mad, woman?  They are AMAZING!


----------



## Tienne (Feb 20, 2014)

Oh... my... GOD!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Those  are absolutely jawdroppingly stunning!!! I could never have imagined  something as beautiful as that was possible! You do the art of soaping  proud, CaraBou! PROUD!!!


----------



## seven (Feb 20, 2014)

amazing! you can totally see the elephant, esp on pic 2


----------



## houseofwool (Feb 20, 2014)

Holy cow!  I am trying to wrap head around how you did this.


----------



## Seawolfe (Feb 20, 2014)

_stands up and applauds wildly_
How on earth did you get all that accurate detail in a pencil line? They look AMAZING


----------



## Jencat (Feb 20, 2014)

Your elephants are amazing!  I'd also love to know how you constructed them.


----------



## MzMolly65 (Feb 20, 2014)

Two words .. HOLY CRAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Those are the most beautiful soaps I have ever seen in my entire life.  ***bows down to the queen***


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 20, 2014)

Those are amazingly beautiful!


----------



## Sagebrush (Feb 20, 2014)

Wow! So awesome!


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Feb 20, 2014)

Oh wow! They are amazing!


----------



## lenarenee (Feb 20, 2014)

You have blessed the elephant world.

There's a bit of an ephemeral quality to your soap - one that evokes all sorts of emotions and images.

You've created more than an elephant themed soap to sell for charity; you've truly made art!


----------



## jules92207 (Feb 20, 2014)

I am seriously humbled. Beautiful work!!


----------



## Lin (Feb 20, 2014)

Those are incredible!


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Feb 20, 2014)

That is Remarkable! Any elephant would be proud!


----------



## ilovesoap2 (Feb 20, 2014)

Speechless here:-o


----------



## clhigh29 (Feb 20, 2014)

Don't tell me you don't know these are amazing.  I can't stop looking at these.


----------



## newbie (Feb 20, 2014)

They are spectacular!!!


----------



## CaraBou (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks guys.  I reposted in the Photo Gallery so the pics aren't buried in the middle.  Thanks for the prompt, newbie.

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?p=402562#post402562


----------



## hlee (Feb 21, 2014)

Wow! 
 Such a beautiful soap to go with the beautiful sentiment.


----------



## neeners (Feb 21, 2014)

HOLY MOLY those are BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!  excuse me while I pick my jaw off the floor.......


----------



## mel z (Feb 21, 2014)

Have to agree, that is AMAZING!

I am in awe, I am simply just not that bright. I would have never, ever, been able to even think of this.


----------



## MzMolly65 (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm hoping you will honour us with a tutorial!


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Feb 21, 2014)

MzMolly65 said:


> I'm hoping you will honour us with a tutorial!



I second MzMolly65's "Holy Crap!" AND her request for a tutorial!!!


----------



## dixiedragon (Feb 22, 2014)

WOW!  I want some!


----------



## newbie (Feb 22, 2014)

RE: the spots, here are some pics of a 100% CO soap I made long ago. Stearic is listed as 3 in soap calc. There are no spots on the bottom of the bar, which was made in a wooden mold. The top has loads and on the side you can see how it seems to pick up as it goes from bottom to top. I think it has to do with cooling too rapidly as the bottom stayed warmer in the mold and top cooled more quickly. It may not be stearic but it's something that's not bubbles.


----------



## CaraBou (Feb 22, 2014)

Interesting. There could have been more cooling than I normally have with soap still out of the mold, especially with the last pour (the face). Also, this is the first time I ever used the microwave to melt my oils - usually I do stove top. I was afraid of getting them too hot so went easy, low power, short bursts, etc. I was a little uncertain about it as my oils weren't as clear, so I ended up rezapping before adding lye. Ultimately temps were in 90s when I added lye, which I bought was adequate given I often work with much cooler milk soaps.


----------



## newbie (Feb 22, 2014)

DId you gel? It looks like you did. I am wondering if the trick to avoiding these things is to not uncover it or cool it down too quickly from the gel state. I usually gel so I don't know if these would develop if just your batter cooled down too quickly.


----------



## Lindy (Feb 22, 2014)

Lady I am in awe of those soaps!  I would never have been able to think that up, ever, in eternity.  Thank you for sharing this journey with us.


----------



## CaraBou (Feb 23, 2014)

Lindy, for three months I couldn't think up anything that was "elephant enough"  for the cause - at least not that I could actually carry out.  I kept looking through zillions of soap and elephant pics, and while I saw _tons _of beauty, I had no idea what to do.  I think I got too caught up in assuming the elephant would have to be abstract if it was going to be in a bar of soap. But finally it hit me: why does it have to be abstract?  Why can't it be literal?  Why can't I just draw an elephant with a pencil line??  

My first drawings were too complicated, so I just kept simplifying it.  I knew it _had _to be simple if I was going to carry it out.  In the end it really was my _lack _of imagination that got me to what I have!


----------



## CaraBou (Feb 23, 2014)

newbie said:


> DId you gel? It looks like you did. I am wondering if the trick to avoiding these things is to not uncover it or cool it down too quickly from the gel state.



I did gel -- or at least I think I did.  Well I meant to anyway.  I did adjust the towel a couple times, but it stayed covered for about 24.


----------



## grayceworks (Feb 23, 2014)

So amazingly beautiful! But how on earth do you do that type of detail? And pour it to the right depths for each part of the lines? My mind is just spinning trying to think of how that is possible...  That is soooo amazing! They are absolutely perfect!


----------



## MzMolly65 (Feb 23, 2014)

CaraBou said:


> My first drawings were too complicated, so I just kept simplifying it.  I knew it _had _to be simple if I was going to carry it out.  In the end it really was my _lack _of imagination that got me to what I have!



I can't imagine how you felt when you first cut these.  I know I would have been jumping up and down, screaming my lungs out with excitement and joy.

You have truly elevated the craft of making soap, into the realm of art.


----------



## CaraBou (Feb 23, 2014)

grayceworks said:


> But how on earth do you do that type of detail? And pour it to the right depths for each part of the lines? My mind is just spinning trying to think of how that is possible...



grayceworks, something dixiedragon said way above really struck me:
_"You can actually do really cool things with a log mold if you sort of reorient your mind's eye._"  With this, I discovered new dimensions I hadn't previously thought of.  Marking off my mold was critical to that.



MzMolly65 said:


> You have truly elevated the craft of making soap, into the realm of art.



MzMolly, you aren't the first to say something like this about the elephant soap. But I strongly disagree and think I really need to address that b/c it feels wrong to get that kind of credit.  Soapmaking has been an art long before this. It is a big part of what pulled me so forcefully into the craft, and I suspect most of the rest of you could say the same. These are cool, ya, but it was just a different way of looking at the mold, like dixiedragon had advised. I appreciate all of the kind words, but it just feels weird to take it that far.

I have to figure out how to get some of this stuff in the other thread, too, because the conversation seems split in half.  I guess I'm feeling like one of my elephants!


----------

